# An impossible question



## newbieblyth (25 Aug 2006)

Having been lurking on this forum and found it a fascinating source of information for an armchair woodworker (well office chair), its time to take the plunge..

I have a fair bit of experience in bodging(TM) and DIY I would love to improve my skills in 'proper' carpentry. I have a range of DIY suitable tools but nothing adequate to achieve the results I want.

I'm 40 in a month and have persuaded my beloved to buy me a table saw, but I am coming to the conclusion that I'm not going to get a good one for her budget (actually it's our budget - I earn it she spends it!) of about £150. So would I be better upgrading my hand tools for that and can I get a basic set of tools to start small carpentry projects in hardwood (planned - coffee table, hi-fi cabinet etc etc) for that sum. I know need a new bench plane, chisels and tenon saw (can I get one that will do dovetails I do I need two saws).

I'm going to the festival of wood tomorrow to watch some of the demos and pick up tips (particularily on sharepening) and perhaps some wood.

I think this post is going to open a can of worms.... :?


----------



## engineer one (25 Aug 2006)

welcome, well it isn't the worms that will eat your wallet, but the tools.

i think personally that you should start out with hand tools, and also 
buy ready prepared wood. in the short term it will of course get you 
started, and you will learn about using the tools..

the biggest problem for anyone starting out is sawing in a straight line,
and so it is worth finding some old pallets or similar to practice on.

as for the tools, what you buy for 150 quid as a table saw will not help 
you really in actually making so spend on the hand tools.

what ever you do you will need some sharpening things, and although
many disagree, one of the ice bear waterstone kits is a good place
to start and not too large a chunk of your budget. for many of us
returnees, japanese saws offer a better chance of sawing straight so
don't ignore lidl, and indeed the lidl chisels are actually worth it,
if for no other reason than you will learn about sharpening with them,
and they seem to get a decent edge.

whatever you will need a cordless, but go for a relatively decent one,
you should get one for under 50 quid, and maybe this weekend, there
will be special offers.

hand planes are slightly more expensive, although alf is promoting
the taiwanese ones, but i think they might be a bit difficult for a 
beginner, so maybe looking for a second hand 41/2 and block plane
would be better.

hope this helps a little
paul :wink:


----------



## newbieblyth (25 Aug 2006)

Thanks for that I assume you mean by 'cordless' you mean drill / screwdriver, that side of it I have got sorted already, along with a jigsaw, pillar drill, OKish circular saw, a couple of cheap routers (ferm small one) an ALDI special router and router table and an a large collection of bodging tools.

I am veering off the table saw line now I have learnt to cut down sheet timber with a home made guide (two sheets of chipboard!) and the circular saw. Although I still like the concept of a table saw to cross-cut smaller stock to size accurately - I'm just begining to think to get what I want I am going to have spend a lot more than £150.

Anyway plenty more opinions please...


----------



## engineer one (25 Aug 2006)

glad to help, and that you have found the chipboard straight edge trick
that will keep you amused for ages.

just remember that you need to support the wood on 2x2's to ensure that 
you do not cut through the carpet :lol: 

paul :wink:


----------



## Newbie_Neil (25 Aug 2006)

Hi NB

Welcome to the forum.

I'll move this into hand tools as it might be more helpful.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## devonwoody (25 Aug 2006)

Why not place an enquiry at this site requesting a S/H tablesaw for £150.

Or watch Ebay, etc.

I am well known for my mad ideas!!!!!!!!!!

Welcome.


----------



## Keefaz (25 Aug 2006)

newbieblyth":mq789rac said:


> Thanks for that I assume you mean by 'cordless' you mean drill / screwdriver, that side of it I have got sorted already, along with a jigsaw, pillar drill, OKish circular saw, a couple of cheap routers (ferm small one) an ALDI special router and router table and an a large collection of bodging tools.
> 
> I am veering off the table saw line now I have learnt to cut down sheet timber with a home made guide (two sheets of chipboard!) and the circular saw. Although I still like the concept of a table saw to cross-cut smaller stock to size accurately - I'm just begining to think to get what I want I am going to have spend a lot more than £150.
> 
> Anyway plenty more opinions please...



Bah! You've got it all already! :lol:

As a beginner myself, what I've found most useful--aprt from sharpening stuff--are decent chisels, decent planes, and Japanese pull-saws. Those three things--along with a good try square, marking knife, and marking gauge--are what I use 75% of the time.


----------



## Waka (25 Aug 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## garywayne (25 Aug 2006)

Hi newbieblyth welcome to the forum.

I think that the most important things you will need is good accurate marking out equipment.

A good engineers square.
A marking out knife.
A cutting gauge.
A steel rule.
And try and buy a tape measure that is the same as your rule. (The inch and centimeter marks are the same). It helps towards accuracy.

You can't cut an accurate cut if your marking out is out.

I hope this is of some help. ATB Gary.


----------



## Alf (25 Aug 2006)

Welcome to the forum, NB.

It's a nightmare, this one, 'cos it's all too easy to suggest a small fortune's worth of stuff. But I'll be good.

Might be worth having a quick gander at this recent thread, if you haven't already. Measuring and marking accurately is a big help and half the battle towards accurate joints, so worth devoting some effort to that stuff. Chisels can also get you a long way and will be used again and again, so probably worth prioritising them too. Japanese saws give pretty good value for money when you're starting, and have an easier learning curve when you're a beginner. The same can be said of a certain bevel up plane well-known to this forum, but it'll blow the budget... Check out the Ray Iles idea in the other thread though. As Paul says, wooden planes can be a bit of a learning curve when you're starting and I'd hesitate to suggest them when you've no experience to know if it's you or the plane that's the trouble. 

Sharpening is the thing that'll get you the most benefit from any tools you buy though, so either something like the Ice Bear set as suggested, or "Scary Sharp" for a quick start. Have no qualms about getting a honing guide either.

As you're going to Westonbirt, you can get a serious kickstart by hanging round the demos and asking lots and lots of questions. Rob Cosman is particularly worth seeing - although you'll have to harden your heart to the idea that you need all those lovely tools, which could be a bit of a strain... You might be able to pick up a few old tools to start you off too, so keep an eye out. 

Cheers, Alf

P.S. Probably I should mention that "promoting the Taiwanese ones (planes)" is strictly from a position of *no affiliation* and _I bought it myself with my own money_. Apparently some people get their knickers in a twist otherwise, which is why I ain't reviewing anything any more.


----------



## Paul Kierstead (25 Aug 2006)

Alf":2ca6n0lp said:


> P.S. Probably I should mention that "promoting the Taiwanese ones (planes)" is strictly from a position of *no affiliation* and _I bought it myself with my own money_. Apparently some people get their knickers in a twist otherwise, which is why I ain't reviewing anything any more.




Yeah? YEAH???!!! Well I am gonna get my knickers all in a twist if ya don't review something, so THAR! Now what ya gonna do?

If you don't want to review stuff, its ok I guess (though I kind of enjoyed your reviews), but not to do it because of some groups doesn't approve ... well, you can never have everyone's approval, so why worry about it? Or as I always say ... oh wait, don't think those words are allowed here :twisted:


----------



## George_N (25 Aug 2006)

Welcome to the forum. You've already had quite a lot of good advice and I don't think I have much to add at this stage. A cutting guide for your circular saw will do a lot that a table saw will (I'd make one out of plywood rather than chipboard though, more durable. You can then 'dress' cut edges of sheet materials with your router.



Alf":32x110or said:


> P.S. Probably I should mention that "promoting the Taiwanese ones (planes)" is strictly from a position of *no affiliation* and _I bought it myself with my own money_. Apparently some people get their knickers in a twist otherwise, which is why I ain't reviewing anything any more.



please keep the reviews coming. I for one find them very useful.


----------



## engineer one (25 Aug 2006)

hey alf, 
was n't complaining about the review, just that you have a reputation for fair examination, and had mentioned them recently in another post. 
i accept that you bought them, and think that if i can
having just gotten back my own touch for using a "normal" plane,
and can over come the concerns about pulling it toward me,
the japanese/taiwaneses planes look interesting and not a lot of
money, so worth trying, and i for one would rather have your reviews than not. :lol: 

paul :wink: 

anyway my knickers fortunately don't get twisted when a fair is 
undertaken, which in my recent experience you have done.

maybe people should look for non twisting knickers :roll: :twisted:


----------



## woodbloke (25 Aug 2006)

Agree with lots of comments so far including the one on second hand tools - its worth looking for decent stuff in a one of these shops - we have a very good one in Salisbury (Penny Farthing Tools) which I have a trawl round when I'm in town - saw an old (low front knob) No8 Stanley in there yesterday for £115, not sure if thats a fair going rate but they do have cheaper stuff. They also keep a limited range of new kit, mostly Crown stuff - Rob


----------



## jasonB (25 Aug 2006)

Could be worth a look for about £175.00, all you really need including a silly hat. :lol: 

Jason


----------



## Anonymous (25 Aug 2006)

I think the hard thing, and a trap for many newbies to woodwork, is the let down when things seem to repeatabley 'don't work'....especially if its just a hobby with only occational time put to it, and if your going to be essentially self taught. Means much patience is needed

Goodluck......like you mentioned, focus on sharpening first.....can't do anything well with dull blades.....ideally must keep them razor sharp at all times.


----------



## Mittlefehldt (25 Aug 2006)

George_N":2ojkecp4 said:


> Alf":2ojkecp4 said:
> 
> 
> > P.S. Probably I should mention that "promoting the Taiwanese ones (planes)" is strictly from a position of *no affiliation* and _I bought it myself with my own money_. Apparently some people get their knickers in a twist otherwise, which is why I ain't reviewing anything any more.
> ...



I second what Paul said Alf I have personally never gotten my self upset because people like yourself have reviewed tools sent to you by the maker. I get more upset with the partisan attitudes of those who favour one company over another and rail against someone who does an honest review. 

However after seeing the rubbish that Derek Cohen has had to put up with at times I can't say that I blame you for your decision.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Aug 2006)

Mittlefehldt":14hq3xx5 said:


> However after seeing the rubbish that Derek Cohen has had to put up with at times I can't say that I blame you for your decision.



Yes, he does cop a fair bit of rubbish. Consequently, he tends to disappear for a while afterwards...seems to post little.... a shame. 

I think he's a proud man. I doubt he would say anything he didn't believe.


----------



## philpolish (29 Aug 2006)

Hi there the best thing i have made as a newbie is a jig for my cs. I made a bench around 8 foot long by 5oo wide. then i got 2 bits of 2x2 made a rebate in them for the saw base to run on screwed one square with the bench then cut a spacer the size of the saw base . put the spacer in between the 2 bits of 2x2 and screwed the second one in place. there you have yourself a decent crosscut saw put a piece of timber at the back of the bench put a tape on it then you can do repaet cuts. you can even cut tenons by raising the saw well worth making if you have the room. think carefully of the maximium size you wish to crosscut wish i had made mine a bit wider.
Cheers Phil.


----------



## Paul Chapman (29 Aug 2006)

Alf":2o7l7zut said:


> Apparently some people get their knickers in a twist otherwise, which is why I ain't reviewing anything any more.



That's very sad, Alf  Your reviews have been among the most useful and entertaining I have ever read. I, for one, hope that you change your mind [-o< 

Paul


----------



## Alf (30 Aug 2006)

Sorry, folks, I was leaving this 'cos I didn't want to hijack this any further - sorry, newbieblyth.  But I should apologise to Paul (of the engineering variety); I did come across as a bit prickly about it and I shouldn't have. I was just annoyed with mysef 'cos I'd meant to include "no affiliation" earlier and forgot. Rather a good example of why I've jacked it in, in fact. I turn into a snappy, irritable, paranoid so-and-so whenever reviews, bias, etc get mentioned, or appear to be mentioned, these days, which ain't a Good Thing. And, obstinately, I'm damned if I'm going to conform to the naysayers' idea of what makes me an honest reviewer by just reviewing what I buy myself either. *** 'em; either all my reviews are worth reading or none or them are - this leopard doesn't change her shorts* depending on a tool's origins. Which is a shame 'cos I was going to do the Mujingfang and the Anant dado plane too. :roll: 

Anyway, apologies for the hijack; back to your normal programming. Java, Ruby, etc...

Cheers, Alf

* It's a Discworld thing...


----------



## engineer one (30 Aug 2006)

interesting alf, but since the first time, my hide has grown thicker :lol: :twisted: 

i too should apologise since i did not write my input properly
which should have mentioned that you had no affiliation.

anyway back to the real world, even if only for me, continue
with the reviews, and s*d the rest. only by someone who is respected
properly reviewing things can we overcome the hype.

now i have to see about one of these other wooden planes, and
move forward too. :twisted: 

paul :wink:


----------



## MikeW (30 Aug 2006)

And another apology for a hijaak...


Her Lady of Alf-dom":1buw6v5p said:


> *** 'em; either all my reviews are worth reading or none or them are - this leopard doesn't change her shorts* depending on a tool's origins. Which is a shame 'cos I was going to do the Mujingfang and the Anant dado plane too.





engineer one":1buw6v5p said:


> ...anyway back to the real world, even if only for me, continue with the reviews, and s*d the rest. only by someone who is respected properly reviewing things can we overcome the hype...


Well, Alf, we do sorely miss your wit and honesty in a review. Perhaps this is mitigated because of the generosity of your time in How-To posts like the recent chisel handle thread.

btw, they--the reviews--have and will continue to stand as a good read.

Take care, and a good night, Mike
awaiting the next Alf installment...


----------



## newbieblyth (30 Aug 2006)

Thankyou to everyone who has provided advice. Alf don't worry too much about the hi-jack, and I for one have found the reviews useful and if I start making anything useful a certain manufacturers BU jack plane will be on my list (just can't afford it now  )

Westonbirt was a good day out, Rob's demo was useful although I doubt if I will be cutting dovetails for a while, it also became an interesting double act between him and David Charlesworth. I bought some bits of wood, my lovely wants me to make some kind of waney edged framed mirror, so not too sure how that will turn out. I also picked up a Stanley No 4 for £12, according to the bloke who sold it too me it was a good one- allegedly pre-war American Stanley. Anyway it seems to work better than anything I had before, I just need to sort my sharpening techniques out....

This is the shopping list I have come up with so far, whether I can fit it into my budget of £150, what do you think?
Sharpening Kit (Ice Bear probably)
Japanese Saw - which would people recommend for general detail use, ie not dovetails.
"Basic" set of chisels
Marking Knife
Woodworking Vice and Bench Dogs - currently have a nice long bench I made along one side of the garage fixed to the wall but only have lightweight vice.
Dividers
Square
Jack Plane (Another second hand Stanley hopefully)
Cutting gauge - I have a standard wooden mortice gauge but I cannot really get on with it - I liked the thing Rob was using - but I don't think I can run to that

If anyone can spot any essentials that I am missing, or have any specifiec recommendations particularily for the chisels and saw please let me know.

philpolish do you have any pictures of your jig it sounds interesting, I just can't get my head round it.

Thanks Again

Andrew


----------



## bugbear (30 Aug 2006)

newbieblyth":3lgcvgy3 said:


> Cutting gauge - I have a standard wooden mortice gauge but I cannot really get on with it - I liked the thing Rob was using - but I don't think I can run to that



If you mean Rob Cosman, that was the super-dooper tite mark.

But this cuts nicely:

http://www.wdynamic.com/galoots/4images ... ge_id=2731

and is a comparitively easy conversion from a car-boot 50p marking gauge.

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... ght=#32163

A wedged one is a slightly simpler conversion if you don't have metal working facilities.

BugBear


----------



## Paul Chapman (30 Aug 2006)

MikeW":1q8rudg9 said:


> btw, they--the reviews--have and will continue to stand as a good read.



And good reference material for those wishing to buy things. I re-read Alf's reviews before deciding to buy a new block plane, cabinet scraper and marking gauge. They are the only reviews I have found that I can depend on to tell me the things I really want to know. They are always written from a user's perspective :wink: 

Paul

PS apologies for further hijacking


----------



## newbieblyth (7 Sep 2006)

OK I have assembled the following shopping list:
Waterstone kit 33.25
Marking gauge 14.69
Saw 27.38
Vice 11.97
Bench Dogs 9.74
Marking Knife 3.38 (r/h) -do I need both versions?
Honing Guide 29.95
Chisels (set 3) 25.47

This gets me to about my £150 budget. 

Are any of these really BAD buys, I have gone for Axminster for convenience. I think I might be better with a Veritas marking gauge if I have read Alf's reviews correctly. The chisels and the saw I have guessed at.

Once again any words of wisdom greatfully received. ie any other suggestion for replacements or extras that aren't going to blow my budget out of the water.

Cheers


----------



## Alf (7 Sep 2006)

newbieblyth":2lf7wctu said:


> OK I have assembled the following shopping list:


Links; I like 



newbieblyth":2lf7wctu said:


> Waterstone kit 33.25


Pass due to ignorance...


newbieblyth":2lf7wctu said:


> Marking gauge 14.69


Ooooo, no, I wouldn't do that. Either go for the Veritas or save yourself some cash and have an opportunity to try different styles of gauge and go for this. It is small, mind you, but once you get in the habit of tightening the fence it's a nice little gauge. And you'll still use it if/when you upgrade. Alternatively look at getting a basic wooden beech one and putting the savings towards whichever book it is of David Charlesworth's that tells you how to tune it up. For some extra, there are the TiteMark knock-offs popping up these days. Axminster are listing one at £20...


newbieblyth":2lf7wctu said:


> Saw 27.38


Hmm, dunno. If the depth stop isn't removable(?) can you use it to cut though anything thicker? Trouble is I'm a Western saw kinda gal :? 


newbieblyth":2lf7wctu said:


> Vice 11.97


Again, dunno, but I doubt how good a £12 vice can really be :-k You don't have any decent car boot sales handy, do you? Maybe a lively classified column in the local paper? Useable vices are out there, if you have the right hunting grounds.


newbieblyth":2lf7wctu said:


> Bench Dogs 9.74


Nooooooo! Metal dogs are just asking to damage tools. Buy a length of 3/4" beech dowel, cut to length and either attach a square piece to the top or chisel a flat on one face. Definitely save your money.


newbieblyth":2lf7wctu said:


> Marking Knife 3.38 (r/h) -do I need both versions?


It'll do; just tilt it to allow for the bevel like here. A scalpel, Xacto knife, penkife, anything'll do as long as you're familiar with it.


newbieblyth":2lf7wctu said:


> Honing Guide 29.95


Sharp is the biggest single most helpful thing, so while the thrifty person inside me screams "get the Eclipse knockoff", I have to say I think this one'll help you more.


newbieblyth":2lf7wctu said:


> Chisels (set 3) 25.47


Erm... not my favourites, it has to be said, but there are worse. And you'll get lots of sharpening practice... :wink: I think maybe I'd sooner reduce to two chisels and get a couple of Kirschens or something instead. But on the other hand sharpening practice isn't a Bad Thing.

I'm seeing a worrying lack of measuring devices here - got that covered? No good being able to cut to the line if the line's in the wrong place (DAMH...) No whispy, or crunchy, shaving-making devices either, but you may have that covered too. On the whole it's a good little kit of stuff to start with I reckon, apart from the "ooo no" ones :wink: Some are lifelong purchases, some are good introductions, can't say fairer than that.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## newbieblyth (7 Sep 2006)

Alf thanks for that:


> I'm seeing a worrying lack of measuring devices here - got that covered? No good being able to cut to the line if the line's in the wrong place (DAMH...)



I have got a combination square various steel rules and usually I have assorted tape measures if I haven't mislaid them, left them in the house garden.. got them bent etc...



> No whispy, or crunchy, shaving-making devices either



No nice ones yet  I have my £12 plane from Westonbirt which is miles better than anything I had before.. 



> Westonbirt was a good day out, Rob's demo was useful although I doubt if I will be cutting dovetails for a while, it also became an interesting double act between him and David Charlesworth. I bought some bits of wood, my lovely wants me to make some kind of waney edged framed mirror, so not too sure how that will turn out. I also picked up a Stanley No 4 for £12, according to the bloke who sold it too me it was a good one- allegedly pre-war American Stanley. Anyway it seems to work better than anything I had before, I just need to sort my sharpening techniques out....




...I'm keeping my eyes open for a longer one... unless someone is generous at my birthday.. an LV low angle jack- is that the best way to go?


----------



## dedee (7 Sep 2006)

Can I suggest your first project should be one of these. It took me far too long to realise quite how necessary a shooting board is.

Andy


----------



## bugbear (7 Sep 2006)

Alf":2b3e0r8w said:


> newbieblyth":2b3e0r8w said:
> 
> 
> > Marking gauge 14.69
> ...



Superb advice Alf. 

I would strongly recommend getting to a car boot, where a nice beech marking gauge, with boxwood screw should cost no more than a quid, 50p if your luck's in. 

You may decide to get 2 and convert one of them to a cutting gauge.

(Anyone need yet another link to that picture?)

Other recommended car boot "freebies" are wooden mallets, metal hammers, and wing dividers. All around the 50-100 pence mark.

David Charlesworth's books are excellent, and most economically read by going to your local library (we are in money saving mode here, aren't we?)

BugBear


----------



## Alf (7 Sep 2006)

bugbear":3ar4d8un said:


> Superb advice Alf.


Steady, lad... :shock: Pop over to WoodNet where I'm busy disagreeing with you first! :lol:

Cheers, Alf


----------



## bugbear (7 Sep 2006)

Alf":18ziaut7 said:


> bugbear":18ziaut7 said:
> 
> 
> > Superb advice Alf.
> ...



The only disagreement is over EXACTLY how hard the wood needs to be to hold a given thread; I'm not offended (quite) that easily. :roll: 

BugBear


----------



## Alf (7 Sep 2006)

bugbear":21apk4au said:


> I'm not offended (quite) that easily. :roll:


Must try harder...? :wink:


----------



## Mike B (7 Sep 2006)

Starting as a real beginner, I have to say that Alf is absolutely on the money here 



> Sharp is the biggest single most helpful thing


 
It took me ages to discover what sharp(ish - I'm pretty sure my tools are still nowhere near as sharp as they could be) is and what a difference getting somewhere near it makes. 

Mike


----------



## engineer one (7 Sep 2006)

as a lesser mortal i must confirm much of what alf has said, but there are
a couple of things to consider.

marking gauges although they are valuable later to start with 
there is much to be said for making your own jigs, they are more accurate
and simpler to understand, also less likely to be diverted by wood
fibres.

just one marking knife will do to start.
not sure about the ryobi. better i think to look at the 
lidl type saws or a normal ryobi, can't see the value of the
depth adjuster

the ice bear sharpening kit is definately a good starting point
and the veritas mk 2 gives a much simpler repeatability.

i think there are other and better places for chisels, and alf maybe
right to stick with only two to start with. or check out lidl again, they 
aint bad for less than a tenner (alf will show you on sat!)

as for the vice, why a vice at all?

why not start with a fixed dowel, and some wedges in the bench you 
are going to make second, actually if you follow scrit's advice,
buy a cheapo B&D workmate, and you get free plastic dogs
that you can use later too, you can also use the tops as guides for
a later workbench top.

axminster are not bad, but depending upon where you live, there may be
better places for your start up, since you have many of the tools
that many do not, i.e. measuring bits and pieces.

good luck
paul :wink:


----------



## newbieblyth (17 Oct 2006)

OK my birthday came and went, and I was a lucky boy, not only did I get most of hand tool / sharpening / marking wish list I also got a respectable table saw (well I think it is OK anyway)

here is a picture of my loot so far:






includes an ice bear kit, veritas honing guide, 3 in 1 marking gauge, Stanley block plane, some chisels, some clamps and clamp heads and a Aldi biscuit jointer.

I also have some cash to spend too. So I will probably car boot for a woodworking vice and a jack plane. Also perhaps buy a better blade for the saw.

Does anyone have any books or recommended links for table saw use that are aimed at the "safe" UK way of working?


----------



## Scrit (17 Oct 2006)

newbieblyth":4sts3x9q said:


> Does anyone have any books or recommended links for table saw use that are aimed at the "safe" *UK* way of working?


Not specifically for the table saw, but there's F.E.Sherlock's book "Machine Woodworking Technology for Hand Woodworkers" (Stobart Davies ISBN 085442 041 X) which is used as a teaching text for City & Guilds. It discusses cutting action, saw blade design, etc but has a scant 15 pages on the subject. There's also Nigel Voisey's "Wood Machining" (Stobart ISBN 0 85442 032 0), although unless it has been updated in recent years much of the data about tooling (especially on spindle moulders  ) is now out of date (about 12 pages). That said you might be as well taking a look at a free brochure on the HSE website: _*Circular saw benches: safe working practices*_ which contains much of the pertinent information

Scrit


----------



## aqualex (18 Oct 2006)

Hello newbieblyth, 

Congratulations on your purchase(s). Don't worry, you'll get to spend that cash...  What kind of vise are you thinking about? 

Cheers, 
Alex


----------



## newbieblyth (19 Oct 2006)

A bog standard woodworking vice - don't really have room for a tail vice. But following Alf's advice earlier in the thread I will probably buy an old one rather than a poorer quality modern equivalent


----------



## Racers (20 Oct 2006)

Hi, newbieblyth

Where abouts are you? I have a couple of vices if you are in the nottingham area and some planes!

pete


----------



## Lord Nibbo (20 Oct 2006)

newbieblyth":be9c6i9n said:


> I also have some cash to spend too. So I will probably car boot for a woodworking vice and a jack plane.



Hi newbieblyth,

I fitted this to my new bench (see thread)







I got it from a car boot for £10, mind you I had to put in a couple of hours work to make it look as it does in the pic, but it's pretty indestructable.


----------



## ydb1md (20 Oct 2006)

I'm coming in to this thread a little late but if you're looking for good quality old tools, check out this http://www.oldtools.co.uk/tools/planes_scrapers/planes.php They're on your side of the pond and they carry nice stuff. I only wish that I were closer as the shipping to the States makes buying from them expensive.


----------



## Alf (20 Oct 2006)

You need to watch their prices though. I've gone from pleasantly surprised to WTF?! on one page on there. :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## ydb1md (20 Oct 2006)

Alf":2b7aggut said:


> You need to watch their prices though. I've gone from pleasantly surprised to WTF?! on one page on there. :lol:
> 
> Cheers, Alf



True true, Alf. Whenever money is in play Caveat Emptor rules the day.


----------

